# P.Roch Rolle vernier?



## Wheresmywrench? (Oct 26, 2014)

_I have a P.Roch Rolle made in Switzerland Vernier, it is also stamped with a diamond shape with the word COSA in it and below the diamond it says New York. What can anyone tell me about this vernier. It used to belong to my father in-law._


----------



## Holescreek (Oct 30, 2014)

Googled it and turned up a reference in a book that shows they started importing them to GB in 1921 so I'd guess yours is later with the New York reference. COSA was probably the importer. 

http://books.google.com/books?id=9q...och Rolle made in Switzerland Vernier&f=false


----------



## Wheresmywrench? (Oct 30, 2014)

_Thanks for the information and the link._


----------

